# Bodie: abandoned Californian mining ghost town captured in lovely movie



## editor (Jul 30, 2013)

Once home to up to 7,000 people, Bodie is now a protected ghost town and cuts a melancholy dash. 

Check out the rather splendid 'drone' movie and read more here: 

http://www.wirefresh.com/incredible-gopro-fly-by-footage-of-abandoned-californian-mining-ghost-town/


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 31, 2013)

First Detroit, now this. Merica is dying


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 31, 2013)




----------

